# did he reactivate his old facebook account or not?



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

hello everyone,

things went good so far until i found out that he stalks his Exs facebookpage and her videos. 

he blocked her and we tried to get back to the normal.

4 months later, i figured out his old facebook account (not his recent one) is open again. he was still on my friendslist and i saw the profilpicture was back on.

i checked his emails and in his trash folder was the notification "welcome back, you reactivated your fb".
he also had two notifications in his email inbox from friends on there. 

so, of course i confronted him. of course he denies everything. he told me, he thought I did this by accident (which is idiotical) and he didn't bother.

i made him logging in and i checked the "my activity" setting. there was nothing. everything was empty, also no new messages. but he got a candy crush game request from THAT Ex that he was stalking an before. 

he denies everything. he says, his account got hacked probably.

my question: is he lying big time? is it possible he just got hacked after almost 5 (!) years of not being active?
is there a way that the login locations on facebook can be deleted or even be blocked?


:frown2:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

This does not look good, to be honest.


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

Lying really big time.
In his trash folder welcome back notification!
He does not know how to empty his trash folder? 
Well of course not he does not cover his tracks very well.
Guess he forgot he was on your friends list all so?
Why would someone hack his FB account ?


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

He not just lying. He is gaslighting you. Gaslighting is when someone lies to make your doubt your own perceptions. It is literally crazy making behavior, because when you start doubting your own perceptions and reasonable conclusions, you start to think something is wrong with. It's not you. It's him. He is lying his ass off.


----------



## seadoug105 (Jan 12, 2018)

Get a fire extinguisher!!!!!

Cuz his pants are on fire!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

_Of course_ he’s lying.


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

wow, you guys think all the same. CynthiaD, i had the same thoughts like you.. i just don't understand why he is doing that. 

how was he able to block the login information on fb? i looked them up to because it tells you exactly when and with what device someone logged onto fb. it was empty. he told me then "see, it's empty, it wasn't me!" 

he also told me "why would I not delete all the fingerprints? i know you see it?" i am totally unsure where I stand. 

his reaction after all: he does not talking about this issue, he is trying to act like nothing happened , but he went on distance. he leaves me pretty much alone. no efforts to proof that it wasn't him. 

@sa85 : he told me that fb has recently privacy issues and that many accounts got hacked. he believes his old account got hacked too. that's what he was trying to tell me


----------



## tom72 (Nov 4, 2017)

SA2017 said:


> wow, you guys think all the same. CynthiaD, i had the same thoughts like you.. i just don't understand why he is doing that.
> 
> how was he able to block the login information on fb? i looked them up to because it tells you exactly when and with what device someone logged onto fb. it was empty. he told me then "see, it's empty, it wasn't me!"
> 
> ...


I'm confused why the email was in the trash folder?

Would be in the inbox or spam folder. Nothing goes into trash without specific rules or somebody moving an email there. 100%


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

tom72 said:


> I'm confused why the email was in the trash folder?
> 
> Would be in the inbox or spam folder. Nothing goes into trash without specific rules or somebody moving an email there. 100%



yes, he deleted it. i asked him why?! he then told me, that he deleted it because he THOUGHT i logged onto his old account by accident. which doesn't make any sense because i never had the password to his old account. his old account was from the days when we were just dating. 

also, i took his phone and i logged out of his fb on his fb app. when i tried to log into his old account, the second email address popped right out in the field. i asked him..." why is this email coming up then?" he told me , it always shows up automatically because he is using this email address for other things too (which is true).

UGH!


----------



## tom72 (Nov 4, 2017)

SA2017 said:


> yes, he deleted it. i asked him why?! he then told me, that he deleted it because he THOUGHT i logged onto his old account by accident. which doesn't make any sense because i never had the password to his old account. his old account was from the days when we were just dating.
> 
> also, i took his phone and i logged out of his fb on his fb app. when i tried to log into his old account, the second email address popped right out in the field. i asked him..." why is this email coming up then?" he told me , it always shows up automatically because he is using this email address for other things too (which is true).
> 
> UGH!


Seems odd to me

If that was the case, why didn't he ask you why you logged in


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

tom72 said:


> Seems odd to me
> 
> If that was the case, why didn't he ask you why you logged in



exactly my very same question to him! usually he ask me when things are going on. his answer " I didn't think much of it and forgot about it too" 

the only thing that keeps me wondering is the fact that the login (as location and device) information is missing. there was no activity. is this possible to block these virtual footprints by using the work computer (on base)?


----------



## tom72 (Nov 4, 2017)

SA2017 said:


> exactly my very same question to him! usually he ask me when things are going on. his answer " I didn't think much of it and forgot about it too"
> 
> the only thing that keeps me wondering is the fact that the login (as location and device) information is missing. there was no activity. is this possible to block these virtual footprints by using the work computer (on base)?


Why not send Facebook an email off that account and ask?


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

tom72 said:


> Why not send Facebook an email off that account and ask?


will they even answer? I can try though.


----------



## tom72 (Nov 4, 2017)

SA2017 said:


> will they even answer? I can try though.


I wouldn't think he could delete it however being a programmer, I'm always skeptical of bugs etc


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* @SA2017 ~ I'd be forced to say that your H thinks that you're as dumb as a stump!

Of course, he reopened that FB account of his! He's lying through his proverbial teeth to you because he thinks that you'll believe anything he says!

And FB likely won't answer you primarily because that is his account, not yours! They have Federal disclosure laws that they must try to stringently follow!

Not to even make mention of the hailstorm of disclosure problems that they're already experiencing with the Fed regarding the activities of Cambridge Analytica!*


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

OP, I feel bad for you that you need to be having these kinds of disagreements. It must be frustrating and feel extremely childish to deal with when you're just trying to nourish a healthy, mature relationship.

I don't have any advice because I think everything's been said and he's definitely lying.

Good luck OP.


----------



## seadoug105 (Jan 12, 2018)

SA2017 said:


> yes, he deleted it. i asked him why?! he then told me, that he deleted it because he THOUGHT i logged onto his old account by accident. which doesn't make any sense because i never had the password to his old account. his old account was from the days when we were just dating.
> 
> also, i took his phone and *i logged out of his fb on his fb app. when i tried to log into his old account, the second email address popped right out in the field.* i asked him..." why is this email coming up then?" he told me , it always shows up automatically because he is using this email address for other things too (which is true).
> 
> UGH!


This should only happen IN AN APPLICATION if that email address has been entered into that application before. As the "cookies" for each app are stored separately.

What he said MIGHT be true if it were a web browser, but NOT an app & Def not the Facebook app.

But you can always test it .... down load some app to his phone he would never have a reason to use... say a period tracker and then in any log in window see if it appears as a auto fill option... if not type the first 2-3 letters if still not... then you will know 100% for sure! And then you can pretend to believe his lies (or not) and at least know you are sane!


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I went back and read your earlier threads.

This is my takeaway:

- This guy is a cheater and liar in ways you already know for certain about, as well as ways that you deeply suspect.

- You don't trust him.

- He keeps doing things to make sure you don't trust him.

- You are smart enough not to buy his lies, but he is good at lying to your face, so it keeps you off balance. (Look up the term 'gaslighting.')

So, the answer to your question is, 'Of course, he reactivated his FB. If it looks like a duck, etc.'

Why do you let him doubt your own instincts? You're not paranoid. He HAS cheated. You know he is a liar. Why do you let him make you crazy?

You say that you tell him all the time that you want to separate. So what is stopping you? You're not in prison, are you? He doesn't get a veto if you want to break up.

He's not worth your pain, in my opinion.

(And yes, he's one of those people who sees your pain and then just does it again. In other words, he really doesn't care if he hurts you.)


----------



## maryslittlelamb (Dec 17, 2017)

yes he is lying ..not so easy to get rid of an addiction


----------



## 86857 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi SA2017
He's lying and he's an accomplished 'gaslighter'. 

On the technical side, just about anything can be cleared on Facebook etc:

_"To clear FB activity log:
Go to Activity Log.. Click on More link (just under Photos, likes, comment) provided in the right section.. then click on Search option.
You will see an option "Clear Searches".. click on that and you are done!!!"
_ 
_To delete FB login history:
Facebook's log-in page has a small box under the email field that says "Keep me logged in". When this box is checked your log-in information will remain stored on the Facebook log-in page and your account will automatically be opened whenever you visit Facebook. You can disable this feature by logging out of your account then unchecking this box. If you want to delete all Facebook log-in history you will need to do this through the settings menu in your internet browser.
_


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

maryslittlelamb said:


> yes he is lying ..not so easy to get rid of an addiction



well, i guess youre right. He still swears he didn't reactivated it. 

However, last night I took his cellphone away after he came out of the restroom after almost 1 hour being in there! He was pretty annoyed and he tried to look over my shoulder what I am checking on his phone. he was nervous but fell asleep. I took my time and went through everything. Well, maybe I missed some important folders to check, I don't know. 

First I didn't find anything. It seemed he just played his basketball card game (which he is on it pretty ALL day and night, but then i opened his Samsung browser and there was a bookmark showing that seemed to be weird to me. I clicked on it and there are tons of porn links listed. Is strange, that the browser history didn't show any of these movies, but the short button was there. 

On google browser history , I found a page that he visited that offers ways to hide your online activities. So he was looking it up and interested to learn more about that.

so, it seems he is watching porn and looking at some photos on fb while self pleasing on the toilet, ugh. 

right now he avoids talking to me and I am just disgusted.


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

alte Dame said:


> I went back and read your earlier threads.
> 
> This is my takeaway:
> 
> ...



while you are very correct with all you said...it is not THAT easy just to divorce and leave when you have children. there certain reason why I can't divorce because of my children. They are not able to go through this process any time soon. and my husband knows that!


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

SA2017 said:


> while you are very correct with all you said...it is not THAT easy just to divorce and leave when you have children. there certain reason why I can't divorce because of my children. They are not able to go through this process any time soon. and my husband knows that!


I know how hard it is. Yes, I do. I have two children and a husband whose behavior made me seriously consider divorce.

I believe, though, that the more your WH disrespects you, the easier it becomes to truly contemplate S or D. The thought of it begins to take root and it becomes a viable option, even with the children. When I reached that point, I was finally able to draw a line in the sand and only then did my H step up and work with me to improve our marriage. They say you have to be willing to lose it in order to save it and that was true for me and many others here.

In any event, the point of my original post was to review the history that you've detailed here and give my opinion that, of course, he reactivated his FB.


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

i understand. I have to wait until my children are older or at least a door is opening somewhere, somehow.


----------

